# Question on Quinoa...and other stuff



## MyNyssa (Jul 31, 2012)

Hello Cooking friends!
I probably could have put this post in a different area, but this seemed to be the place I landed. I am starting a new "diet" (really a lifestyle). I am Bipolar and moving from prescription to a more natural approach for my meds (and yes I've consulted a doctor). There are lots of things that I have to cut out one major thing= processed food. I do love my fruits and veggies that we get at a stand in the nearby town. Another quick note: we are doing some long-term camping, so we are pretty "living" out of our van. The only way to cook anything is on a one burner stovetop with a small grill attached. I have no oven, no refrigerator, we only have ice for about 3 days at a time and go without it pretty much most of the time. Having said all of that, does anyone have any suggestions, recommendations or recipes for all natural foods? I can have Turkey or Chicken (as long as it stays in the cooler). I'd like to learn how to do some things with Quinoa, I've never had it before but have heard amazing things. I will try to get some canned fruits and veggies in their natural juices for the long haul, but I'm really coming up blank with meal ideas. I've never been much of a cook!  If anyone can give me any ideas it would be awesome, I've been looking online but every recipe seems to take forever or have a million ingredients...anyway thank you for your time. I appreciate it!


----------



## 4meandthem (Jul 31, 2012)

Grilled veggie burritos with leftover quinoa in them.(you can add meat)

grilled shrimp and grits

cucumber sald with onion,feta,olives

BLT's (bacon stores well)

Eggs are cheap protein and store well

potatoes store well and are cheap

canned bean salads with some fresh ingredients

Isreali cous cous or orzo can make some great pasta dishes and don't need as long to cook.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

Nice ideas, 4me.

Try dehydrating fresh vegetables and storing in ziplocks or Seal a Meal bags.  You can make a decent soup or stew with the rehydrated veg, any type of meat, some organic canned or boxed broth, rice, barley, quinoa or pasta.  Some low sodium boullion would add additional flavor.  Bay leaves, salt, pepper, other herbs will store well.

Potatoes and onions store well.  A bit of flour and/or cornstarch can help with thickening soups, stews, and sauces.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

Quinoa salads (a number have been posted under the grains recipe sub-forum)
Three bean salad to which you add quinoa

Speaking of quinoa, I recently heard a news report that because of its growing popularity in NA, folks in SA are finding it more expensive and harder to get. It has been a staple there for folks on a limited budget...has made me rethink how often I buy it (I love quinoa).


----------

